# My Irritans,marginatus,pingke,blackmask Cellphone Pics Though Sorry..



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

not the best pics at all nor in anyway near good but i just want to put up a few pics of some of my fish..better pics to come in the future lights were just turned on b4 the pics and the fish went a lil crazy and caused debris to float up


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

picture of my altuvei,ruby red spilo,caribe,gold diamond rhom and a northern snakehead i caught out of a creek 20min fromn my house coming soon..lol im lucky enough to catch snakeheads like bass in my local waterways


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice fish man!! I wish I had a Irritan! Whats he like? Also whats your black mask like? I have never seen either of these fish in person before







Nice collection. I don't have room for that many tanks to keep so many fish. Also I dunno if I would call it luck or what to have snakeheads in your local water! ha ha I sure wouldn't want any in mine! Clean the other fish out, grow in population faster then rabbits and screw swimming in that water!! They are cool fish, just wouldn't want them in my local water ways ha ha ha


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice collection! How you like the Marginatus?


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

i got 3 elongs and 2out of the 3 are very nasty... my irritans is super duper nasty.. my ruby red is the smallest and super nasty also...my marg is sneaky my gold diamond is a crawfish murderer my altuvei is a skittish killer if that makes since...my pygos are only 2-3inches so you already know the deal on them..im happy with all my fish xept the black mask thats not pictured...as far as the snakeheads so far it seems like a myth tho they are nasty in a tank studies in my local waterway havent shown the bass population dying off but the snakeheads are def. breeding you can search on youtube snakeheads in the potomac river and see some nice size 1's bass fishermen are catching..they are catching them all over md ,northern va,and dc i heard they taste real good..idk

@smoke i like the marg. alot i picked him up from g he has some big ass teeth he is a very sneaky fish and not skittish of me at all he is my largest fish around 9inch total length


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Which fish is the marg.? I have not heard much about these guys. I hear that Irritans are pretty nasty fish but you can never find them? Where did you get yours an what size is he? I have wanted an RRS but this time around I was wanting a rhom like fish more.. I'm sure when the new wears off I'm going to wish I got an RRS but that happens to me a lot lol


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

the marg has two pics it looks like a rhom but has a hook orange/yellowish anal fin and doesnt have red eyes i think they are placed in that compress. group ..i got the irritans and my gdr from the same guy about two months ago for a package deal of 250 total..i would paid that much just for the irritans he is around 5.5inches...yeah my lfs has ruby reds all day they are nasty but they are easy to find imo,they also got a 12 and a 16 inch rhom going for 350 i know its sounds crazy and you prolly think im swelling on the size but your always welcome to come check them out..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Where you at? I seen you wrote about the earthquake.. I had that same thing today so we can't be to far from each other! lol. I have been looking for a monster like that for a long time


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

425dmv said:


> the marg has two pics it looks like a rhom but has a hook orange/yellowish anal fin and doesnt have red eyes i think they are placed in that compress. group ..i got the irritans and my gdr from the same guy about two months ago for a package deal of 250 total..i would paid that much just for the irritans he is around 5.5inches...yeah my lfs has ruby reds all day they are nasty but they are easy to find imo,they also got a 12 and a 16 inch rhom going for 350 i know its sounds crazy and you prolly think im swelling on the size but your always welcome to come check them out..


hey 425dmv,

which LFS are you referring to?!


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

@mfnryan im in the dmv 15min from the va line and 15 min from the dc line in maryland... 2hrs 45min from philly 40min from [email protected] manster the lfs riverdale im sure you been there the big rhom under the big ternz he said he will do 350 for and the huge rhom labeled jumbo rhom he said he will do 350 for the big rhom under him he wants 500 for and the other big rhom under the big mac he wants 500 for...he wants 250 for his geryi each...he wants 600 for his piraya i got a pic of 1 of them i forget which 1 u cant see the size because i was back some and to the side and the fish was swimming the opposite way


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

425dmv said:


> @mfnryan im in the dmv 15min from the va line and 15 min from the dc line in maryland... 2hrs 45min from philly 40min from [email protected] manster the lfs riverdale im sure you been there the big rhom under the big ternz he said he will do 350 for and the huge rhom labeled jumbo rhom he said he will do 350 for the big rhom under him he wants 500 for and the other big rhom under the big mac he wants 500 for...he wants 250 for his geryi each...he wants 600 for his piraya i got a pic of 1 of them i forget which 1 u cant see the size because i was back some and to the side and the fish was swimming the opposite way


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

How far would you say that store is from Clearfield PA? Or even better do you have the name of it so I can look up the addy. Holy smokes those prices sound pretty good!!! I def. need to see this place!Way better then the 700-1500 prices all the sponsors ask for those huge guys like that


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

thats the name of it riverdale...the tanks dont have prices he personally told me the prices im in there all the time and buy fish so if you contact him juss say do you still have the 2 big blacks for 350 and the 2 big blacks for 500 because your in the market for big black piranha and you heard he the guy..say something along them lines because those are the exact prices he gave me..he is a older kind of grouchy guy old fashion etc so i doubt u will get pics or anything he dont ship u got to go to his shop..he had a old site up but its def out of date...riverdalepets.com

idk how far im from you but this store is on the dc/md border across from a fire station


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What is the diff in the 350 blacks an the 500 blacks? Does he have any good size diamond style rhoms or just xingu/vinny style?

WOW! I checked his site out, he has some pretty good stuff! A lot of mislabeled too ha ha which is the best way to score an awesome P for a good price.

To bad it's 4.5 hours away!!!







I may be going to Maryland in the near future for K&O training since CAT just bought them out an we have to start offering service for them an parts.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking collection


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

425dmv said:


> @mfnryan im in the dmv 15min from the va line and 15 min from the dc line in maryland... 2hrs 45min from philly 40min from [email protected] manster the lfs riverdale im sure you been there the big rhom under the big ternz he said he will do 350 for and the huge rhom labeled jumbo rhom he said he will do 350 for the big rhom under him he wants 500 for and the other big rhom under the big mac he wants 500 for...he wants 250 for his geryi each...he wants 600 for his piraya i got a pic of 1 of them i forget which 1 u cant see the size because i was back some and to the side and the fish was swimming the opposite way


Yes, good ole Richard!...







....Dude is a trip!...I've know him for years and I have been doing business with him for years!...We've had our share of arguments in the past on pricing, what kind of P, etc, etc...He started jacking his prices up after I told him about Pedro!..







...My bad!..









anyhow, the tern and Mac are huge ass crazy monsters!...and I love those big rhoms he has....My favorite rhom is the jet black under the Tern!..all of those huge bastards finger chase like crazy...I like the rhom on the top shelf in the middle aisle!...He's got to be at least 16inches!...you know which one I am talking about...Is that the one in the pic?..I thought Richard told me a long time ago he wanted at least $1,000 dollars for him???!!!...







....the piraya is way overpriced...You can get them at that size for about $150 - 200 when members sell them...that Geryi he is asking $250??...the one he has had for years at $500?!!...







....Old fart must need the money!....Hmmmm....maybe I should pay him a visit and see just how desperate he is!...







....


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

You pay him a visit pick me up a rhom meet me half way i'll pay for the rhom an give you 60 bucks!!!







Its a good deal!


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

@manster yea the rhom under the big ternz is my fav thats 1 of the 350 rhoms and he follows you around like crazy...i might end up getting him i actually talked to rich today and i got a even better price smh!!!the pic is of the huge rhom i couldnt capture a good pic to really show his size..n u know that when i said 16" i might have been taken away from the fish he could very well be bigger then that..he look 10+ inches vertical im glad somebody else seen him so folks wouldnt think i was bullsh=====. i think all the big rhoms are at least 12+ or dam close to it..as far as the geryi he got 4 in there the 1 is still high...i think he might be moving his shop again so i think he gonna let some of them big tanks go in the near future..he got alot of cichlids in now idk if he is gonna get another piranha shipment in if the move rumor is true until the [email protected] some fish are overpriced but its def worth a trip he got alot of good fish he keeps his dead piranha and u can see them dried out etc im going on friday i might get the 1 rhom if i do ill take pics of the others and the big ternz etc..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

@425dmv,

Yeah I think that big one is closer to 18 inches just by eyeballing it...How much did richard say he would sell him for?...Last time I asked (which was about 2 years ago) he told me $1,000...Robin also mentioned something to me about them looking for another place...I their lease expires after this year...I hope he doesn't go out of business permanently...







...He also has three Manny's if I am not mistaken...Also, I am wondering if he would sell those big ass Cariba in that tank!...He's got 3 - 4 inch Cariba for $50!...







...that's not too shabby....BTW, where did you get the irritans and GDR?!..that was why I asked you in the first place because I know Richard didn't carry any of those!...


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

I got him. From a local guy he also got a marg and a brandtii and many other piranha but he not selling those yet which local stores do u go to.....


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

He has a Brandtii.. I got to get that fish from him!!! I have not found one in person yet!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

425dmv said:


> I got him. From a local guy he also got a marg and a brandtii and many other piranha but he not selling those yet which local stores do u go to.....


I have just a couple of contacts in Baltimore and DC....They've become very unreliable you always saying that they are going to get something in, but then it never happens and you get the run around, this and that, and all the BS excuses!...







Most of the time, I'll just go to Riverdale Pets and patronize Richard...who is the local guy that you are talking about?!...is it just a person or is it a LFS?..does he have a website?...or what is the name is store?!...and where in the hell is he getting his fish from?!..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

425 help me ID this fish I have been talking about the last few days.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/202086-my-new-compressusaltuveigold-rhom/


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

@manster its just a local guy no shop etc just a hobbyist he around waldorf md he has a lot of piranha and other rare fish dorado and hoplias amaira (then big wolf fish off rivermonster)I mite of spelled them wrong..he has mad contacts so that's why he get so many fish his main guy is a guy out of jersey not 1 of the big 3shops tho he a good guy... I. Frequent genesis pets...and house of tropicals I want to hit up a place in fredrick md called ricks pets..I heard he has piranha I'm not sure if I. Want a brandtii or another irritans I'm. Impressed by mine I mite get another...or a [email protected] I'm gonna check ya thread out on my laptop when I get a break so I can see the pics good bro I will throw my opinion in the mix I'm texting off my cell now so I won't be able to see as well


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

425dmv said:


> @manster its just a local guy no shop etc just a hobbyist he around waldorf md he has a lot of piranha and other rare fish dorado and hoplias amaira (then big wolf fish off rivermonster)I mite of spelled them wrong..he has mad contacts so that's why he get so many fish his main guy is a guy out of jersey not 1 of the big 3shops tho he a good guy... I. Frequent genesis pets...and house of tropicals..*(H of T has a nice selection of both freshwater and saltwater fish, but they are way overpriced on the piranhas!...and they really don't have that many...Currently, they have a 5 inch Bolivian, a 6 inch Manny, one 4 inch gold diamond rhom, a baby black, and two elongatus (6 and 7 inches respectively...the large one he wants $249.99 and the smaller one he wants $199.99)* I want to hit up a place in fredrick md called ricks pets..I heard he has piranha*..don't waste your time...only on baby black about 3 inches and two 6 inch snakeskins (aka super red bellies)...It's really not worth the effort since his stock of P's is very scarce.* I'm not sure if I. Want a brandtii or another irritans I'm. Impressed by mine I mite get another...or a [email protected] I'm gonna check ya thread out on my laptop when I get a break so I can see the pics good bro I will throw my opinion in the mix I'm texting off my cell now so I won't be able to see as well


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea I was at h.o.t right b4 the earthquake I buy my grass shrimp from there since I feed live I buy like 200 grass shrimp n my crawfish eat the shrimp when they catch them my pirahna eat the crawfish n live tilapia etc I got like a natural eco type system going on lls...yea h.o.t. has serralutas labeled sanchezi...the bolivian rhom looks like it will b a colorful rhom..I looked at it wondering if its a altispinis piranha..but all n all they are def over priced


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

425dmv said:


> Yea I was at h.o.t right b4 the earthquake I buy my grass shrimp from there since I feed live I buy like 200 grass shrimp n my crawfish eat the shrimp when they catch them my pirahna eat the crawfish n live tilapia etc I got like a natural eco type system going on lls...yea h.o.t. has serralutas labeled sanchezi...the bolivian rhom looks like it will b a colorful rhom..I looked at it wondering if its a altispinis piranha..but all n all they are def over priced


Let me know if your friend wants to get rid of his brandtii and Marginatus!..







....You can PM me his contact information!...







....You can never have enough contacts!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice colection bro.


----------

